
Apple Strategy 2017. Very important change to iPhone coming - stashdot
https://virtualrealitypop.com/im-inside-tim-cook-s-head-but-i-really-wonder-what-s-going-on-inside-mark-zuckerberg-s-head-5babf01c5713#.1618nqvj0
======
roshan_arhsim
iPhone is getting rid of the microphone..we would texting in future and
through our fingers be able tell siri whatever we need ..

